# GPU-Z errata



## pr0orz1337 (Nov 15, 2011)

GPUZ detects my Ati HD5650 memory type as DDR2







Could be just an error detecting onboard DDR2 from the integrated HD4250

Laptop HP Pavilion DV7 4090ES

Ati claims the only HD5650 compatible memory type are DDR3 or GDDR3.

http://www.amd.com/es/products/notebook/graphics/ati-mobility-hd-5700/Pages/hd-5650-specs.aspx

HP tech service assure me that this laptop comes with DDR3 GPU memory as was advertised.

Cheers


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 15, 2011)

could be that it uses the wrong vga bios indeed. does the save bios function work ?


----------



## pr0orz1337 (Nov 15, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> does the save bios function work ?



No, it doesn't. It shows this message box:

"Bios reading not supported on this device"


----------



## pr0orz1337 (Jan 16, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> could be that it uses the wrong vga bios indeed. does the save bios function work ?



Can I flash the correct VGA BIOS?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 16, 2012)

no need. i'm quite sure this is a gpuz bug. let me look a bit more into it.

have you tried the latest version of gpuz? 0.5.7


----------



## pr0orz1337 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes, same info.






Thanks in advance!


----------

